# Some interesting pics



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Glass Hive 

A bell jar was placed on top of a mini hive and bees from the nucleus started to create foundation of a hive in the jar. Once the foundation is laid, the bees work in masses to form the rest of the hive.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Beautiful! I love it.. Is it yours?? Thanks for sharing , Queen Bee


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Queen Bee said:


> Beautiful! I love it.. Is it yours?? Thanks for sharing , Queen Bee


I wish, It is something I came across surfing. Thought I would share.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed it muchly.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

God I get all tingly when I read about the fibonacci sequence in nature. The bees using it is just awesome! This is beautiful, thank you for sharing!


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Vashti said:


> God I get all tingly when I read about the fibonacci sequence in nature. The bees using it is just awesome! This is beautiful, thank you for sharing!


Just don't fall for that male:female ratio in honeybees bit. Complete BS.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

A friend of mine kept bees as a young adult - his grandfather was in the business. They built a Langstroth type hive out of glass! They had a cover on it so that the whole things would stay dark but they uncovered it for demonstrations. That would have been neat to see!

I might have to try that jar trick...if my bees make it through the winter... :grump:


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

That is really neat.....We took a barrel from my mom's place a couple of winter's ago while the bees in it were dormant. They had been living in the old wine barrel for about 10 years. When we moved it, the bottom of the barrel fell out so we could see the inside. Unfortunately the bees didn't make it. We had a warm January and they woke up and started to brood, then Feb and March were cold. They had almost no honey stored up either. Just a lot of empty comb inside.

Pic:


----------



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow! That is beautiful! I love that barrel too!
One of those jars would make such a beautiful decoration! When I get my hives going I should try that!
Look how excited I am, every sentance ends like this!


----------

